# P.c. 690lr



## JimBDL (Jul 6, 2012)

Went to Sears today to pick up some brad nails. Along with the brad nails
I also found a PC 690LR display model for $57.00. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

No kidding--that's a good price for a used one in only fair condition. Nice score!!
earl


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

According to their outlet site, there may be 5 more scattered around the USA:
: Sears Outlet[0 TO 100]&flt_sp=[0 TO 19000]&flt_shipping_width=[0 TO 100]&flt_shipping_height=[0 TO 100]&pn=1&ps=24&pid=22183&cid=1232&mode=buyUsedOnly&itemSelectionType=all

None close to me at all, but somebody in San Antonio might get a great deal!!
earl


----------



## r-ice (Feb 2, 2010)

and I thought I was getting a good deal at 120 for a brand new one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craftsman 12-amp, 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology : Sears Outlet
For only 49.oo it's a combo kit..with a plunge base and fixed base..

: Sears Outlet[0%20TO%20100]&flt_sp=[0%20TO%2010000]&flt_shipping_width=[0%20TO%20100]&flt_shipping_height=[0%20TO%20100]&pn=1&ps=24&pid=80444&cid=2283&mode=buyUsedOnly&itemSelectionType=all

Sears Outlet: Discount appliances, refrigerators, dishwashers, laundry equipment, lawn tractors

Sears Outlet: Discount appliances, refrigerators, dishwashers, laundry equipment, lawn tractors

690 PC for 35.oo dollars
http://www.searsoutlet.com/1-3-4-HP...d=1232&mode=buyUsedOnly&itemSelectionType=all


----------

